# Owensboro, KY, Lillie, F,



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

possible mix...remove if necessary

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12305427










Lillie was brought to the shelter as a stray. Lillie seems to be 1 to 2 years old. Lillie does well with other dogs at the shelter. Lillie is an active dog who has never met a stranger. Lillie is already spayed. If you are interested in this pet please contact us soon. <span style="color: #FF6666">We take in approximately 5000 animals a year and a high kill shelter. </span>If you are not local we can recommend several professional transport services.
Please email us at [email protected]
or call at 270-685-8275. <span style="color: #FF6666">Please Hurry! We are also VERY rescue friendly. </span>


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

bump, love the ear!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump, I e'd them for some information on her.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

still listed


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

She is sweet and gets along with other dogs. She had a kennel mate but they moved that dog because they were food aggressive.

Lillie has been looked over because she is high energy.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

bump still listed


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Please email us at [email protected]
or call at 270-685-8275. Please Hurry! We are also VERY rescue friendly


----------

